# Problemas al imprimir circuito



## jemoce (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en la electronica.
Estoy haciendo un circuito, ya tengo todos los componentes comprados. He hecho el diseño con ExpressPCB y con PCB wizard. Con los dos tengo el mismo problema.
Cuando lo imprimo, no me coinciden los agujeros con los componentes que tengo.
Para imprimirlo lo que hago es pasarlo primero a pdf con pdf creator, y luego lo imprimo en una copisteria, ¿tiene esto algo que ver?

Muchas gracias de antemano, espero vuestra ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2010)

jemoce dijo:


> ....Estoy haciendo un circuito, ya tengo todos los componentes comprados. He hecho el diseño con ExpressPCB y con PCB wizard. Con los dos tengo el mismo problema.
> Cuando lo imprimo, *no me coinciden los agujeros con los componentes* que tengo.......


¿ De que manera NO te coinciden ?, ¿ Tamaño ?, ¿ Forma ?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 27, 2010)

seguramente en la copistería le agregan márgenes al formato de la hoja lo cual modifica las dimensiones de la placa...
yo personalmente les recomiendo cada vez que voy que no me modifiquen la escala de la hoja...
si por otro lado el problema es el software de impresión te recomiendo el doPDF 6... es muy bueno y funciona como si tuvieses una impresora más solo que especificas el directorio del archivo y te crea un pdf tal cual debería salir en la impresión


----------



## jemoce (Mar 27, 2010)

Cuando digo que no me coinciden, es porque cuando lo tengo impreso y coloco un zocalo de 18 pines para un pic, los agujeros estan demasiado pequeños, creo que es porque la imagen sale un pelin paqueña.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 27, 2010)

eso pasa por el tema de los margenes que te dije antes o por el tema de tu soft para imprimir


----------



## gca (Mar 27, 2010)

Tambien pasa que en PCB Wizar si mandas a imprimir y tenias el zoom 75% te lo imprime en 75% y no en original, fijate que este en 100% al imprimir para pasar a pdf ,o sino imprimi directo sin pasar a pdf.

Saludos


----------



## jemoce (Mar 28, 2010)

Problema resuelto. Esta tarde he ido a casa de mi amigo y hay una opción que añade márgenes a la impresión...quitar la opción y listo!!!

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.


----------

